# Help With Power Supply



## speedre9 (Jul 11, 2017)

I got this power supply originaly for LED's and it has the following
360W, Input 100-240V 50/60Hz
Output;  5V, 12V, 24V, 36V, 48V. This is where I lose it. There are nine screw lugs,
three are for L,N,G., I get that, The remaining lugs are +V,+V,+V, com, com, com.
So how does the power suplly deliver those different output values. Can I connect
to any of the three or is there a difference? I'd like to use for my 3D Printer.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 11, 2017)

I( would guess that the three output are isolated so that you can connect them in series to get the various voltages.  A 5 volt output would be one.  Another would be the 12 volt and the third would be the 36 volt.  If you  connect the 12 and 36 volt in series - to +, you would get 48 volts.  If you connected them - to - or + to +, you would get 24 volts.  It isw kind of a kludgey way to get there but it would work.

Use a voltmeter to identify the three outputs and check the different combinations.


----------



## tq60 (Jul 11, 2017)

Best to test it.

Connect L1 and L2 to line power then check the voltage outputs.

Check every combination as some may okay not be isolated

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## strantor (Jul 11, 2017)

can you give the model number and/or pictures? Without that all you get are guesses.
My guess is  that the 3 sets of +V and -V are common (tied together) and the power supply output voltage is selectable.

Several DC power supplies I have seen have duplicate terminals.
For example this guy:






The + and the other + are tied together, same for the minuses. This is for when you have several loads that all need to connect to the same supply; more terminals to land the wires.


----------



## RJSakowski (Jul 11, 2017)

strantor said:


> can you give the model number and/or pictures? Without that all you get are guesses.
> My guess is  that the 3 sets of +V and -V are common (tied together) and the power supply output voltage is selectable.
> 
> Several DC power supplies I have seen have duplicate terminals.
> The + and the other + are tied together, same for the minuses. This is for when you have several loads that all need to connect to the same supply; more terminals to land the wires.


This makes sense.  I have seen power supplies like that.  I have also seen packaging that lists a variety of available voltages.  Usually voltage pertaining to the power supply in the packaging is checked.  The voltmeter will tell.


----------



## chips&more (Jul 11, 2017)

Do you have a volt meter?


----------



## strantor (Jul 11, 2017)

RJSakowski said:


> This makes sense.  I have seen power supplies like that.  I have also seen packaging that lists a variety of available voltages.  Usually voltage pertaining to the power supply in the packaging is checked.  The voltmeter will tell.



Yeah maybe a sticker with several voltage check boxes is on the P/S and one of them is/should be checked


----------

